# Merry Christmas Greetings 2015 MASSCOPS !!!!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Merry Christmas From My House To Yours




*


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Merry Christmas *from the unusually chilly west coast. Hope everyone stays safe and is able to enjoy at least part of Christmas with their families.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> *Merry Christmas *from the unusually chilly west coast. Hope everyone stays safe and is able to enjoy at least part of Christmas with their families.


It's going to be 70 degrees today here.

Enjoy that chilly weather... Looks like the tables have turned!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> It's going to be 70 degrees today here.
> 
> Enjoy that chilly weather... Looks like the tables have turned!


Apparently so. Most of the folks who grew up here love it like this but I'll take the warm temps any day. I just hope we don't get the snow you guys are supposed to have in the next few months, that would be weird.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Hope everyone has a safe, happy and Merry Christmas this year!


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Have a safe and enjoyable Christmas everyone


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all.
Buon Natale!!!
Be safe!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If you get a minute, and this isn't meant to be a downer on an otherwise happy (or should be) day, take a look at ODMP's list of The Officers-Today in History and think about all those officers who made the ultimate sacrifice on Christmas and their families over the past almost 200 years. It's sad, but it'll sort of be in honor of them.

Then get back to your own families, friends and co-workers and have a great day.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Merry Christmas to All!* and to all state schools; FUCK SSPO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all of mass cops.
Stay safe


----------

